# Newbie at Clear Creek Metro Park



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I am still in my rookie year of fly fishing so have never tried Clear Creek in Hocking County until today. Beautiful park!

I had trouble; however, finding an access point where I could wade into the river. Almost every one I tried was so full of silt or muck that I sank over the top of my wading boots! I did manage to find one place where I could wade in, but that was it. Is Clear Creek always like that or is this the result of the recent, almost constant rain? Or, did I miss the decent entry points for wading?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

most of the streams in that area tend to be very sand/silt bottomed. there are a few small streches way up in the park that look good for wading but as far as i've seen the easiest though maybe not best way to fish the creek is find a nice spot on the bank and have a good roll cast


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

riverKing, Thanks for the info!


----------

